# What symphonies can I listen after Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler and Shostakovich?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

Now I have heard all the symphonies by Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler and Shostakovich. Symphony is my most beloved genre and I would like to experience them more. But what is left? I am looking forward to Dvorak and Prokofiev (Tchaikovsky is too light and Viennese classics are too old) but I don't know what can I listen after them? Are there good symphonies in contemporary music and what are your favourites?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Prokofiev, esp. 1, 5, and 6, and any/all by Sibelius.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

If you are going to reject really anything older than Brahms, then you are robbing yourself of some of the best of the genre. Schubert's late symphonies. All of Beethoven's, or you can focus on the 3rd through the 9th. Mozart's 38th through 41st symphonies. At a bare minimum Tchaikovsky's 6th. Dvorak's 7th, 8th, and 9th. Haydn's London symphonies. Rachmaninoff's 2nd. Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

You'll like Sibelius' symphonies. go for those.

Also Schnittke's if you're adventurous enough, Messiaen's Turangalila for sure. Scriabin's symphonies definitely.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Webern's .


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Prokofiev as per KenOC, but add 2,3,4 and 7. Sibelius, all. Personal favorites would include Martinu 1, Walton 1, d'Indy: _Symphony on a French Mountain Air_, Bliss: _A Colour Symphony_; Saint-Saens Symphony 3 (Organ), Dvorak: 5 through 9. Many of these, but not all, certainly not the Prokofiev, are "lighter" fare than The Germans and Shostakovich noted above--and perhaps that's why I like them; they "cleanse the palate" after a too-heavy musical meal.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*CPE Bach* Symphonies, Sinfonias; *Haydn* 6 - 8, 22, 42 - 104; *Mozart* 24 - 41;* LvB* 1 - 9; *Schumann* 1 - 4; *Schubert* 4, "Unfinished", 9; *Mendelssohn* 3, 4; *Bruckner* 4 - 9; *Tchaikovsky* 1 - 6, Manfred; *Dvorak *5 - 9; *Franck *Symphony in D minor; *Saint-Saens *3; *Berlioz *Symphonie Fantastique; *Dutilleux* 1, 2;* Elgar* 1 - 3;* Enescu* 1 - 3; *Gerhard *2;* Honegger* 1 - 5; *Roussel *1 - 4; *Lutoslawski *3, 4; *Moeran* Symphony in G; *Myaskovsky* 5, 6, 9, 15, 24, 25, 27; *Nielsen *1 - 6;* Sibelius *1 - 7;* Prokofiev *1, 5; *Rachmaninov *1 - 3; *Rawsthorne *1 - 3; *Schnittke* 1, 2, 7, 8; *Scriabin *1 - 3; *Stravinsky* 3 Symphonies; *Szymanowski *3, 4; *RVW *3 - 6, 9; *Walton* 1, 2.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A lot of good suggestions already made. I would add Bax 1-7, Magnard 1-4, Gorecki 3, and Suk's Asrael.

If you want to explore relatively unknown territory, try the symphonies of Hans Huber and Louis Glass.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> *CPE Bach* Symphonies, Sinfonias; *Haydn* 6 - 8, 22, 42 - 104; *Mozart* 24 - 41;* LvB* 1 - 9; *Schumann* 1 - 4; *Schubert* 4, "Unfinished", 9; *Mendelssohn* 3, 4; *Bruckner* 4 - 9; *Tchaikovsky* 1 - 6, Manfred; *Dvorak *5 - 9; *Franck *Symphony in D minor; *Saint-Saens *3; *Berlioz *Symphonie Fantastique; *Dutilleux* 1, 2;* Elgar* 1 - 3;* Enescu* 1 - 3; *Gerhard *2;* Honegger* 1 - 5; *Roussel *1 - 4; *Lutoslawski *3, 4; *Moeran* Symphony in G; *Myaskovsky* 5, 6, 9, 15, 24, 25, 27; *Nielsen *1 - 6;* Sibelius *1 - 7;* Prokofiev *1, 5; *Rachmaninov *1 - 3; *Rawsthorne *1 - 3; *Schnittke* 1, 2, 7, 8; *Scriabin *1 - 3; *Stravinsky* 3 Symphonies; *Szymanowski *3, 4; *RVW *3 - 6, 9; *Walton* 1, 2.


RVW = Ralph Vaughan Williams (I was about to add his name until I reread your list.)


----------



## Lucas A (Feb 21, 2017)

Definitely Sibelius is next in your trajectory, as well as Strauss's tone poems. You really should give Beethoven a shot, at least 3-9.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Off the beaten path , try the first of Mily Balakirev, 4 by Sergei Taneyev , 6 and 8 by Nikolai Myaskovsky for Russian composers , 1,2,3 by Czech composer Zdenek Fibich , 3 by English composer Arnold Bax , 1 and 2 by Ghorghe Enescu , the one symphony of Paul Dukas . the "Festive " symphony by Smetana .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

(cough) (cough) Kalinnikov (cough)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mieczyslaw Weinberg is an almost forgotten composer. Kind of like Shostakovich. He has 22 symphonies and some "chamber symphonies" that I just got on cd. Really like this composer  I try not to have any favorites.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weinberg’s relation to Shostakovich was a bit like Ries’s to Beethoven, in more ways than one. But I don’t think Shostakovich ever threatened to box Weinberg’s ears.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello fellow Symphano-phile! Like others in this thread I recommend Sibelius. Just going through his cycle myself, at the moment.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh! Put Peter Maxwell Davies & Krzysztof Penderecki on the list


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

how can you skip Beethoven man?

If you would ask the same question to the 4 composers you mentioned, chances are that they would advice you to listen to Beethoven before moving on.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *CPE Bach* Symphonies, Sinfonias; *Haydn* 6 - 8, 22, 42 - 104; *Mozart* 24 - 41;* LvB* 1 - 9; *Schumann* 1 - 4; *Schubert* 4, "Unfinished", 9; *Mendelssohn* 3, 4; *Bruckner* 4 - 9; *Tchaikovsky* 1 - 6, Manfred; *Dvorak *5 - 9; *Franck *Symphony in D minor; *Saint-Saens *3; *Berlioz *Symphonie Fantastique; *Dutilleux* 1, 2;* Elgar* 1 - 3;* Enescu* 1 - 3; *Gerhard *2;* Honegger* 1 - 5; *Roussel *1 - 4; *Lutoslawski *3, 4; *Moeran* Symphony in G; *Myaskovsky* 5, 6, 9, 15, 24, 25, 27; *Nielsen *1 - 6;* Sibelius *1 - 7;* Prokofiev *1, 5; *Rachmaninov *1 - 3; *Rawsthorne *1 - 3; *Schnittke* 1, 2, 7, 8; *Scriabin *1 - 3; *Stravinsky* 3 Symphonies; *Szymanowski *3, 4; *RVW *3 - 6, 9; *Walton* 1, 2.


My, but those are some cracking choices
Ignore all other suggestions and go with these


----------



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, now I can live on for some time


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

You have got to listen to Beethoven's 3, 5, 7, and 9 at least. The others are still pretty special, too. Also, and I haven't seen it mentioned as far as I can see, but Schumann's 4 symphonies are worth a listen especially the 'Rhenish'. Even try out Alkan's symphony for piano in C minor, you think the 1st mov is going to end on a picardy third but it doesn't. There is Rott's single symphony as well. And Carl Nielsen is another acclaimed symphonist.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Would go with everyone else for Sibelius but also Schumann because he and Brahms just go together! There is Mendelssohn too!!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

jonatan said:


> Now I have heard all the symphonies by Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler and Shostakovich. Symphony is my most beloved genre and I would like to experience them more. But what is left? I am looking forward to Dvorak and Prokofiev


So many great symphony composers, and many in the 20th century/contemporary as well.

By all means, check out Sibelius....also Vaughan Williams, Nielsen, Hanson - plenty of great music to get you going...Copland, Walton, Mennin, Schuman, Diamond are more fine composers to explore..


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Franz Schmidt Symphony No. 4, Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*After trying Brahms, try*: Wilhelm Stenhammar, Charles Stanford (any), Sir Hubert Parry (any, frankly), Dvorak's Symphonies VI & VII, Karl Goldmark's two symphonies, Ives' Symphony no. I, Nielsen's Symphony no. I.
*After trying Bruckner, try*: Franz Schmidt (any), Egon Wellesz (his 4th I believe?), again Stenhammar (his First), Zemlinsky (early two symphonies I & II). 
*After trying Mahler, try*: Erkki Melartin (his last two symphonies), Shostakovich (4th Symphony), Kurt Weill's two Symphonies, Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony, Suk's Asrael.
*After trying Shostakovich, try*: Gavriil Popov (esp. Symphony no. I), Boris Tchaikovsky (Symphony no. II, Theme et Variations), Andrei Eshpay (Symphonies IV & V), Weinberg (Symphony no. VI, XII), Shebalin (Symphonies I & III), Myaskovsky (Symphonies XIII, XXII, XXIV, XXVII), Glazunov and Tchaikovsky (his forebears: former's Symphonies VI & VIII, latter's Symphonies nos. V & VI).
*Re:* Tchaikovsky. He is not too light at all, as many of his works like Manfred or his opera "Mazeppa" will attest.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

As a symphony-phile, I would definitely suggest learning through each of Beethoven symphonies. By doing so, one can understand Brahms, Bruckner and Mahler's works deeper, as they all derived from Beethoven, following his ideas, designs and specific approaches to a great extent. 

Basic post-classical repertoire include symphonies like
Berlioz, Bizet, Borodin 2, Dvorak 7-9, Franck, Mendelssohn 3-5, Schubert 3-9, Schumann 1-4, Sibelius 2,5-7, Saint-saens 3, Rachmaninov 2, Tchaikovsky 4-6, Prokofiev 1,5, Richard Strauss.

Besides, there are actually hundreds of good symphonies apart from the basic repertoire, so a few of lesser known post-classical symphonies/composers for your reference: Atterberg, Elgar 1, Liszt, Vaugham Williams 4,6, Glazunov, Scriabin 2, Messiaen, Nielsen 3-4, Berwald 3, Kalinnikov 1, Bruch, Chausson, Gliere 1-2, Gretchaninov 1, Rimsky-korsakov 2, Spohr, Suk, Wetz 2-3, Gade, Reinecke 2-3, Gernsheim, Paine 1, Fibich, Stenhammar 1, Ives, Stravinsky, Honegger 2-3, Hindemith, Grorecki 3, Zemlinsky 3

Please note that many composers' approaches are very different from the maestros you mentioned, but they do worth learning.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

You'll likely find this list very handy http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html#post269344

Oh and I'm not sure I would go anywhere near the adjective "light" when describing Tchaikovsky's symphonies, especially 4-6


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And then there is Hovhaness - bazillions of symphonies to choose from.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I humbly suggest Segerstam...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jonatan said:


> Now I have heard all the symphonies by Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler and Shostakovich. Symphony is my most beloved genre and I would like to experience them more. But what is left? I am looking forward to Dvorak and Prokofiev (Tchaikovsky is too light and Viennese classics are too old) but I don't know what can I listen after them? Are there good symphonies in contemporary music and what are your favourites?


You can not be serious.....


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

jonatan said:


> Now I have heard all the symphonies by Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler and Shostakovich. Symphony is my most beloved genre and I would like to experience them more. But what is left? I am looking forward to Dvorak and Prokofiev (Tchaikovsky is too light and Viennese classics are too old) but I don't know what can I listen after them? Are there good symphonies in contemporary music and what are your favourites?


I agree with all those that have suggested Sibelius - I would start with his 5th.
Vaughan Williams's 5th and 3rd are lovely.

Sibelius's tone poem 'Tapiola' is very symphonic and is superb, I'd say.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

And once more - Sibelius.

Have a dip into Borodin, too. His 2nd is worth getting to know.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

L. Bernstein, William Schuman, Copland, Lazslo Lajtha


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

jonatan said:


> Now I have heard all the symphonies by Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler and Shostakovich. Symphony is my most beloved genre and I would like to experience them more. *But what is left?* I am looking forward to Dvorak and Prokofiev (Tchaikovsky is too light and Viennese classics are too old) but I don't know what can I listen after them? Are there good symphonies in contemporary music and what are your favourites?


Oh boy here we go


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> *CPE Bach* Symphonies, Sinfonias; *Haydn* 6 - 8, 22, 42 - 104; *Mozart* 24 - 41;* LvB* 1 - 9; *Schumann* 1 - 4; *Schubert* 4, "Unfinished", 9; *Mendelssohn* 3, 4; *Bruckner* 4 - 9; *Tchaikovsky* 1 - 6, Manfred; *Dvorak *5 - 9; *Franck *Symphony in D minor; *Saint-Saens *3; *Berlioz *Symphonie Fantastique; *Dutilleux* 1, 2;* Elgar* 1 - 3;* Enescu* 1 - 3; *Gerhard *2;* Honegger* 1 - 5; *Roussel *1 - 4; *Lutoslawski *3, 4; *Moeran* Symphony in G; *Myaskovsky* 5, 6, 9, 15, 24, 25, 27; *Nielsen *1 - 6;* Sibelius *1 - 7;* Prokofiev *1, 5; *Rachmaninov *1 - 3; *Rawsthorne *1 - 3; *Schnittke* 1, 2, 7, 8; *Scriabin *1 - 3; *Stravinsky* 3 Symphonies; *Szymanowski *3, 4; *RVW *3 - 6, 9; *Walton* 1, 2.


Nice list, I'm saving it for when I'm done the TC Recommended Symphonies.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

How about Rachmaninoff?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Of those not already mentioned, Stravinsky; Britten if you're willing to stretch a point; Maconchy's Symphony for double string orchestra is a tremendous work.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Rangström, Pettersson, Braga Santos, Khachaturian, Casella, Holmboe, Penderecki, Englund, Hindemith, Rosenberg, Nystroem, Vaughan Williams, Glazunov, Roussel, Tubin


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Richard8655 said:


> How about Rachmaninoff?


Sshhhhh! You don't know who the Heck might be listening!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Sshhhhh! You don't know who the Heck might be listening!


Oops! . We don't want to start something over here too!


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Since you'll inevitablly make you're way through known composers, I will take this opportunity to recommend the following:

Atterberg (the Rasilainen set)
Enescu (the Rozhdestvensky set)
Gliere (the Downes set)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Hans-Werner Henze


----------

